# Why do YOU want to be a doctor?



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Not everyone has the same reason for becoming a doctor; some go into the field because of their love for the sciences, others love working with people, some go into it for the money, and others' choice to go into medicine is spurred by the death of a family member due to some disease which has no cure.

_Soo_....tell us, what was the reason you chose medicine? :nurse:


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

This will be a quick reply. I'm sure I will want to elaborate a bit more later, but for now, I chose medicine because I noticed that I'm a people person. I get a big satisfaction out of just helping someone feel better... I also love the health field cause I realize how dependent we all are on it. Having the knowledge that can someday help out my mom, my ciblings or even myself makes me feel a tad bit more secure. It's like having a gun inside the house; you just feel safer... lol. 
Anyway, I hope everyone was able to understand my reason for wanting to become a Dr. I hope to hear some feedback or just some other reasons, soon!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Its just something that is really interesting. Learning about the way our body works.

There's so much fields if you get bored of one, go to the next.

Also you're learning about your own body, so something useful for yourself.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

salam bro majid long time no "post" hope all is well...


back to topic..i want 2 be a doc so i can show the kids in the "brit ghettos" that that if you put ur head down and work hard...u can be more than just drug dealer...(no im not talkin' about pharmacists i mean the real thing)...


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

I want to be a doctor so that my parents love me.#sad

In reality I want to be a doctor because its one of those profession that is fullfilling not only because you make a lot of money, but at the end of the day you feel like you tried to make someone's life better.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

1. To prove that it's not as hard as it looks

2. To make money, get rich, retire young only to become a business man, and live materialistically

3. To help people

4. Job security

5. Social status


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> 1. To prove that it's not as hard as it looks
> 
> 2. To make money, get rich, retire young only to become a business man, and live materialistically
> 
> ...


I agree with number 2 alot, thats my goal as well.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

mine's kind of a sob story. my mom went to do IMANA when the earthquake hit Pakistan and she came back and told me about this mother that she had met in northern Pakistan and how she had lost her daughter long before the earthquake...her daughter had her baby delivered by a british med volunteer - it was a man because women tend not to go to rural Pakistan - so when her husband found out he asked the mulvi's what to do and they told him to execute her for what she did was haraam. Now if the woman had used a midwife her chances of survival were slim to none... so i decided y not be a doctor and help out women like her? 
we all die someday its what we did with that life that counts...
p.s. sorry for the life story but that's y i want to become a doctor.


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

sabubu said:


> mine's kind of a sob story. my mom went to do IMANA when the earthquake hit Pakistan and she came back and told me about this mother that she had met in northern Pakistan and how she had lost her daughter long before the earthquake...her daughter had her baby delivered by a british med volunteer - it was a man because women tend not to go to rural Pakistan - so when her husband found out he asked the mulvi's what to do and they told him to execute her for what she did was haraam. Now if the woman had used a midwife her chances of survival were slim to none... so i decided y not be a doctor and help out women like her?
> we all die someday its what we did with that life that counts...
> p.s. sorry for the life story but that's y i want to become a doctor.


That is a pretty sad story. Goodluck, hope you accomplish your dream.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

sabubu said:


> mine's kind of a sob story. my mom went to do IMANA when the earthquake hit Pakistan and she came back and told me about this mother that she had met in northern Pakistan and how she had lost her daughter long before the earthquake...her daughter had her baby delivered by a british med volunteer - it was a man because women tend not to go to rural Pakistan - so when her husband found out he asked the mulvi's what to do and they told him to execute her for what she did was haraam. Now if the woman had used a midwife her chances of survival were slim to none... so i decided y not be a doctor and help out women like her?
> we all die someday its what we did with that life that counts...
> p.s. sorry for the life story but that's y i want to become a doctor.


If I understand you correctly, you want to be a doctor because you want to help women give birth who otherwise lose their babies since according to some idiot mulvis births supervised by male doctors who aren't Muslim are not allowed in Islam, right?

I really don't get that at all, especially since the mulvis were *completely wrong*, and the woman's husband was even more wrong to listen to them. It's people like that who lead everyone to believe Islam is such a backward religion, all thanks to the misinterpretation of some ignorant, uneducated power-hungry mulvis. Male doctors, Muslim or not, *are definitely *allowed to deliver babies in Islam.

The desire to help your fellow Muslim women though is still a very noble aspiration nonetheless, and very admirable indeed.

PS
Welcome to Med Studentz.com. #happy


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Lets keep this thread on topic. This isn't the place for a discussion about religion.

Everyone who hasn't responded to this thread yet, chime in! Why do you want to be a physician? #confused


----------



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

Its been my dream since I was 7, I cant imagine doing anything else.


----------



## AJN (Sep 16, 2007)

cant resist posting in here=)
1)i've found myself enjoying biology of all natural sciences. 2)I've been instilled with this lil idea tht an individual's health is the most imp factor, which decides the course of his/her life, which inturn collectively affects the society, subsequently the nation, somehow. I feel its a field taken less seriously than it actually is. (not tht we dont have good drs, we have great drs!). I just want to bring more hope for the weak and empower them to be the best they can be! 
cheerz:happy:


----------



## Maria (Sep 25, 2007)

_i was very confuse abt which field shud i go for n now the only field that comes into my mind is medicine...................._
_ actually there r 2 reasons behind it _
_ there is no maths & i'll lokk good when i'll wear that white coat....n yeah one more thing Dr. will b written with my name..........so its fun#wink _

_good question asked rehan.............#happy


_Posts merged by Rehan.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Instead of double posting, edit your previous post when you need to include something.

Thanks.


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

umm

money, status, power,soicial mobiliy,superiority,......the list is endless


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

1. to prove i am not waste.
2. earn money


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

there r eight reasons ''y i want 2 b a doctor'' choose ur 1:-
1)I HATE 2 SLEEP 
2)I LIKE TO STAY IN SCHOOL FOREVER.
30NOBODY CAN READ MY HANDWRITING.
4)MY FATHER HAS XTRA MONEY LYING AROUND.
5)I HAVE ENJOYED MY LIFE ENOUGH I THINK.
6)CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT TENSION.
7)I WANT 2 PAY 4 MY SINS .
8)I DON'T WANT 2 MARRY B4 30 OR ABOVE.

just came across it on a site...#laugh


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

get rich and help people


----------



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

I think i ws in ma mum's womb when i wished to b a Doctor (lol)...
I ALWAYS believed i ws born to b one...

Medicine, all together is a package of sacrifices from you to your family and vice versa esp. for foreigners/expatriates...And i knew it ws goin to b tough, but i aint a loser..!!! Life has given me the tools necessary to succeed, & they will be utilized (Insha'Allah).

To me, the passion for medicine is a gift and a form of a blessing from Allah(SWT). And i'm glad that money was never an issue to pursue my career. Deep inside i knew i'd b an incomplete person if i hadnt gone for medicine..!!

In short, when i dig down the memory lane... i find way too many reasons, yet i'm clueless!!!


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

********** nurses in the hospital

joke joke


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

kuchwa said:


> ********** nurses in the hospital


#shocked


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

kuchwa said:


> ********** nurses in the hospital
> 
> joke joke


 

#yes #yes #yes #yes 


crap! ke is next to mayo............allama iqbal med college had this one hot looking nurse at its adjacent jinnah hospital#wink


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

For future reference not all jokes need to be shared. Try to keep anything which may be considered offensive off the threads. Thanks.


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

everyone gets emotional


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

wanna die early


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

I volunteer at the emergency department at our city hospital in canada. I have seen patients who have cut off their fingers, have had heart attack, asthma attacks and children who cry because they broke their arm or have fell down the stairs. I see hope and sadness in the eyes of many patients during my shift and the doctors in the emerg are very gud at bringing smiles on the faces of their patients. I met an old man who had cancer and he cried so much infront of me as he told me about his fears. At that moment I felt so bad; i wish i could've done something about it. At times the patients I talk to are so lonely and they just enjoy talking and at the end they give you a little kiss on the hand and say thankyou with such sincereity. I want to be a doctor so I can make a difference.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

that was nice  ^


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

why is the baby smaller then the water melon in fatima's picture. must be genetically modified,

fatima has given an excellent speech, 10/10


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

I want to be a doctor so I can afford a mansion for myself with a private swimming pool in the back. That way, I don't have to go to a swimming pool with other people in it. #wink

Also, I want to get married by the time I'm halfway through my studies... (not).
It's all about the money for me, to be honest.

Plus, I guess it runs in the family too. So... upholding family tradition. 
I've been in hospitals since I was ... well, technically, born? 
I feel the need to be part of the doctor, patient environment ... permanently.

P.S. According to my mother, I have to be a doctor because I don't score in the appearance category, so I need to score in education... that's my only chance of a good marriage. #grin Lovely, isn't she?


----------



## usmaash (Aug 24, 2008)

I want to be a doctor so i can help people especially poor people and i cant imagine myself being something else rather than a doctor!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

